# got extremely lucky on a 5d mkII



## sniper x (Jul 16, 2016)

Bought it from a friend whonis an evidence photographer.  He only used it for three months and got a 5dmkiii.... Picked it up for 900 with the bpe6  two batteries,  three cf cards and charger box papers and all accessories. How do I check shutter situations?  He says it has to be less than 2000.


----------



## JustBen (Jul 17, 2016)

Just search for "Shutter Count". That topic was here already just a few weeks ago.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 18, 2016)

It's a little over  1400..1432 to be exact. And this camera has never rolled one frame of video in the movie mode. EOS count works well...

Now I think I got a great deal! Love the camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 18, 2016)

Sounds like a pretty good deal.  Very low shutter count, so it probably hasn't seen much use at all.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 18, 2016)

It looks brand new. And I'm very happy with it and the deal I got.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 18, 2016)

I was pretty happy when I upgraded to full frame.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 19, 2016)

sniper x said:


> Bought it from a friend whonis an evidence photographer.  He only used it for three months and got a 5dmkiii.... Picked it up for 900 with the bpe6  two batteries,  three cf cards and charger box papers and all accessories. How do I check shutter situations?  He says it has to be less than 2000.


If you're on a Mac, the App Store has EOS Inspector for $1.99.


----------

